# Dedizierten Server mit Confixx - Gute Anbieter?



## fUnKuCh3n (20. Mai 2007)

Hey, ich hab vor meinen momentanen Root ( P4 2,2GhZ, 512 Mb Ram und 40GB Hdd ) gegen einen neuen zu ersetzen, die CPU sollte auf jeden Fall kraftvoll sein, kann auch gerne ein Opteron sein. Ram dachte ich an 2GB und HDD min. 200GB aber lieber wären mir 2 x 200GB im Raid1.

Traffic so bummelig ~1 - 1,5TB ca. 

Das ganze würde ich gerne weiterhin mit Confixx laufen lassen, wegen nen paar Webhostingkunden.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch, kennt ihr gute Anbieter?
Mit denen ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt? 
Die günstig sind? 
Gute Leistungen erbringen? 

Viele Fragen aber ich hoffe auf rege Vorschläge! 

Lg Sascha


----------



## mike4004 (20. Mai 2007)

Hi

Willst du nen Root oder Managed Server? Bei nem Root wirst du wohl das Confixx selber installieren müssen (bei den meisten Anbietern).

Und was willst du ausgeben?
Hatte mal vor zeiten bei http://hetzner.de/ nen Server damals waren die recht gut. Ka  wie es jetzt ist.

mfg mike4004


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (20. Mai 2007)

Nene, ich will wendern schon nen Root,
und naja das mit dem selbst installieren ist bei den meisten auch net, darum ja halt Confixx, weil Plesk kann ich net ausstehen... ;-)

Preislich max so um die 100€ ca.


----------

